# EPA



## gradyjohn

Listening to the radio the other morning and they were talking how the EPA had not published its intentions since 2011. According the senator they were interviewing, the EPA is supposed to do this every 6 mos. They are holding off until after the election. They said it would put over 1000 farmers out of business. Restriction on our own ponds we have on our own property. You might want to contact your senators and congressman. I am worried about the future.


----------



## Vol

gradyjohn said:


> Listening to the radio the other morning and they were talking how the EPA had not published its intentions since 2011. According the senator they were interviewing, the EPA is supposed to do this every 6 mos. They are holding off until after the election. They said it would put over 1000 farmers out of business. Restriction on our own ponds we have on our own property. You might want to contact your senators and congressman. I am worried about the future.


Or your opthalmologist......









Regards, Mike


----------

